# Help ! Firefox sur Powerbook ?



## fleurdelutin (7 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour !
Je suis débutante, et je viens d'acquérir un vieux powerbook G4 qui n'a pas été sur internet depuis 4 ans !
J'ai besoin d'installer firefox dessus mais impossible..."erreur 95" (si je me souviens bien)...et cela sur la vieille version de firefox, car sur la nouvelle ça télécharge le truc mais après il n'y a rien du tout qui s'ouvre...
Bref, ai-je besoin de remettre a jour des trucs, ou quoi ?
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
Merci !!! 
Bonne soirée


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2010)

Pense à sauvegarder sur disque dur externe ton disque dur interne par clonage par exemple.

Pense à faire la mise à jour de Mac os X

Pense à faire une réparation de tes autorisations avec l'utilitaire disque ou avec onyx (qui corresponde bine à la version de ton Mac os X ... qui est Tiger ou 10.4 par hasard ?)


----------



## fleurdelutin (8 Juillet 2010)

Merci d'avoir répondu !
Par contre, étant assez novice en la matière, tout ce que tu m'as dit me parait un peu flou, car je ne sais vraiment pas comment l'appliquer !
Comment fait-on tout ça ?
J'aimerais vraiment remettre tout à jour mais je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juillet 2010)

hello

pomme>mise à jour de logiciels

quelle est la version de l'Os installé ? (pomme>à propos de ce mac)


----------



## fleurdelutin (8 Juillet 2010)

Alors, Mac Os X Version 10.2.8
Par contre, pomme puis mise a jour ça ne semble pas exister !
J'ai été dans préfrences systeme et mise a jour logiciel mais il a beugé et quitté inopinément...
Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire !
Merci de répondre !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juillet 2010)

ah ouais, 10.2  quand même

c'était pas le top comme Os ça :rose:

écoute, franchement, si tu comptes te servir de cet ordi de manière plus que ponctuelle, je te conseille de trouver un Os un peu plus costaud, genre Tiger (Os 10.4)

cet Os étant également dépassé, il faudra farfouiller sur les sites de ventes d'occaz et te dégoter à vil prix un DVD noir, dit "universel" 

il faudra probablement penser aussi à augmenter sa mémoire ram ! combien en a t il ? toujours "pomme>à propos de ce mac"

concernant le dernier firefox, il nécessite Os X.4, donc normal que ça ne marche pas ! essaye avec celui-là (clic)


----------



## fleurdelutin (8 Juillet 2010)

Comment faire pour mettre Tiger dessus ?
Il a 256MB ...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juillet 2010)

fleurdelutin a dit:


> Comment faire pour mettre Tiger dessus ?



tu as lu ce que j'ai écrit ? 

il faut trouver (acheter) un dvd de Tiger ! 



fleurdelutin a dit:


> Il a 256MB ...



beaucoup trop juste

512Mo minimum, 1Go conseillé

il faudrait un peu plus d'infos concernant ton mac, afin de trouver la ram compatible (exemple)


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2010)

Je plussoie Arlequin avec "_son_" *Tiger*  (dernière mise à jour en 10.4.11), il faut que tu montes en Ram (mémoire vive : rajoute donc une barrette au dos de ton PowerBook G4).

Sinon installe un os tout autant dépassé que Tiger mais alors encore plus que ce dernier mais moins que le tiens , avec *Panther* que tu devras ensuite mettre à jour en 10.3.9 (build 7W98).

Sinon dernière alternative en disant adieu au monde de Cupertino, tu rajoutes toujours de la Ram et t'installes un Gnu/Linux telle la distribution Fedora, etc. et en cela direction *ce forum*.


----------



## fleurdelutin (8 Juillet 2010)

Ah oui pardon, donc il faut que je trouve un CD tiger universel...je vais essayer de trouver ça.
Là j'ai installé la version ancienne de firefox et ça a l'air de marcher ! Merci !
Pour la ram...comment savoir laquelle acheter, je sais que l'ordi est un powerbook G4 en alu, mais après... ?
Merci pour tout, je vais essayer de contacter l'ancien proprio de l'ordi, peut-etre qu'il saura me dire quelle ram acheter !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h57 ----------

Tu veux dire qu'il me serait possible d'installer Linux ? Pourquoi pas...mais tout cela est bien compliqué pour moi, je suis en train de me demander si ce serait pas possible de me trouver un ordi plus récent pour légèrement plus cher (celui là, je l'ai eu à 300 euros...), car j'aime bien les mac quand mm.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2010)

Pour le type de barrette regarde *ici*

Pour le démontage tu as juste quelque vis (4 de mémoire sur un PowerBook G4 12") à enlever.

Sinon oui tu peux installer une distribution Gnu/Linux.

Et oui tu peux acheter d'occaz un Mac de préférence intel (et non un PowerPC) car tu pourras y installer Leopard et Snow Leopard ce dernier étant le système d'exploitation actuel sur les Mac récents.


----------



## fleurdelutin (8 Juillet 2010)

OK ! merci ! je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec tout ça !
Une dernière question, qu'est ce que tu veux dire par Intel ou powerPC, ça ne me parle pas du tout !?
Pense tu qu'à 500 euros il est possible de trouver quelque chose ?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2010)

Dans le monde PC on trouve des fondeurs comme AMD et Intel le précurseur.

D'aucuns disent que le Mac est désormais (depuis 2006) un _PC_ depuis qu'il a adopté le processeur Intel en lieu et place du PowerPC.

En tout cas depuis que les Intel sont dans les Mac récents (2006) on peut virtualiser (plus rapide) Windows alors qu'avec un PowerPC on ne pouvait que l'émuler (plus lent).

Avec 500  tu "_risques_" de tomber dans le Core Duo d'Intel en occaz.

En occaz le mieux serait le Core 2 Duo.

Actuellement on est en i5/i7 excepté pour le Mac mini, le MacBook unibody, le MacBook Pro 13" unibody.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------

J'oubliais il y a *ce site* qui permet d'avoir un aperçu du coup de le revente d'un Mac d'occasion mais certains disent que les Mac sont un peu sur cotés et il faut prendre en compte tout un tas de paradigmes pour évaluer une machine et c'est parfois un peu subjectif.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------

Quand tu achètes un Mac d'occaz toujours demander la notice d'utilisation, les (2) DVD gris, l'AppleCare (si Mac vendu avec cette extension de garantie), si possible le carton d'emballage Apple (si toujours "_vivant_").

J'espère t'avoir été utile et à la prochaine


----------

